# Problem with firewire



## Orige (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi,
I am installing a new server here in the company and it has a firewire card.
The version is 7.2 amd64.
The system detects the card, I can change your ip but it can not access even the internet or the local computers.

Thanks..


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2010)

You do not use firewire to connect to a network.


----------



## Orige (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok, but is not a firewire, but a normal network card.
Freebsd believes that the network adapter is a firewire, but it is not.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2010)

Orige said:
			
		

> Freebsd believes that the network adapter is a firewire, but it is not.



It doesn't. You _can_ use firewire as a network adapter. It's likely your network card isn't supported. What brand/type is it?


----------



## Orige (Mar 30, 2010)

The motherboard is a new intel board. Core i5 and DDR3 memory.
Also put a Realtek offboard on a pci slot but does not appear there.
The dmesg of the server is as follows:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 07:18:07 UTC 2009
    root@driscoll.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         650  @ 3.20GHz (3200.14-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x20652  Stepping = 2
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x298e3ff<SSE3,<b1>,RSVD2,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,<b19>,<b20>,<b23>,<b25>>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 8
  Logical CPUs per core: 2
usable memory = 8567291904 (8170 MB)
avail memory  = 8265756672 (7882 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  WBIBX10J>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu3 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  5
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 8
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
lapic0: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <INTEL WBIBX10J> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x2000-0x207f mem 0xe2000000-0xe2ffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xe0000000-0xe1ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
pci1: <multimedia, HDA> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <network, ethernet> at device 25.0 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xe3221400-0xe32217ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: waiting for BIOS to give up control
usb0: EHCI version 1.0
usb0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb0: USB revision 2.0
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub1: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0020, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on uhub0
uhub1: single transaction translator
uhub1: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ukbd0: <Dell Dell QuietKey Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.55, addr 3> on uhub1
kbd2 at ukbd0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.4 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.6 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xe3221000-0xe32213ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: waiting for BIOS to give up control
usb1: EHCI version 1.0
usb1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
usb1: USB revision 2.0
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub2: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0020, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on uhub2
uhub3: single transaction translator
uhub3: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pci5: <network, ethernet> at device 1.0 (no driver attached)
fwohci0: <Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A> mem 0xe3104000-0xe31047ff,0xe3100000-0xe3103fff at device 3.0 on pci5
fwohci0: [FILTER]
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.10 (ROM=0)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 4.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:90:27:00:02:5c:a6:0b
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 2 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0x172c000
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:90:27:5c:a6:0b
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:90:27:5c:a6:0b
fwip0: <IP over FireWire> on firewire0
fwip0: Firewire address: 00:90:27:00:02:5c:a6:0b @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
sbp0: <SBP-2/SCSI over FireWire> on firewire0
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: BUS reset
fwohci0: node_id=0xc800ffc0, gen=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ATA controller> port 0x3098-0x309f,0x30ac-0x30af,0x3090-0x3097,0x30a8-0x30ab,0x3070-0x307f,0x3060-0x306f irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
atapci1: <Intel ATA controller> port 0x3088-0x308f,0x30a4-0x30a7,0x3080-0x3087,0x30a0-0x30a3,0x3050-0x305f,0x3040-0x304f irq 19 at device 31.5 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata5: [ITHREAD]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
device_attach: acpi_perf2 attach returned 6
device_attach: acpi_perf2 attach returned 6
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 18
device_attach: est2 attach returned 6
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
device_attach: acpi_perf3 attach returned 6
device_attach: acpi_perf3 attach returned 6
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 18
device_attach: est3 attach returned 6
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcdfff,0xce000-0xcefff,0xcf000-0xcffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
atkbd: unable to set the command byte.
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: unable to set the command byte.
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0, cable IRM = 0 (me)
firewire0: bus manager 0 (me)
ad4: 476940MB <SAMSUNG HD502HI 1AG01118> at ata2-master UDMA33
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1a is ufsid/4bb0de77c5fbabcd.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1d is ufsid/4bb0de770b69e4b6.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1e is ufsid/4bb0de8a1f6c3b03.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1f is ufsid/4bb0de7793d8948d.
lapic5: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
lapic1: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
lapic4: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4bb0de77c5fbabcd removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1a is ufsid/4bb0de77c5fbabcd.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4bb0de8a1f6c3b03 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1e is ufsid/4bb0de8a1f6c3b03.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4bb0de77c5fbabcd removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/W4AbRbN0IdNeG7:7 0b/6t9mep4 bw6a sr enmootv epdr.op
erly dismounted
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4bb0de7793dW8A9R4N8IdN Gr:e mo/vuesdr. w
as not properly dismounted
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4bb0de8a1f6c3b03 removed.
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2010)

None of your network cards are detected.


----------



## Orige (Mar 30, 2010)

Also have a another network card (Realtek OFF BOARD) and this works in other systems with FreeBSD.
Here the system do not detected Only "firewire" cards.
I do not understand.

And, what is this:


```
fwohci0: <Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A> mem 0xe3104000-0xe31047ff,0xe3100000-0xe3103fff at device 3.0 on pci5
fwohci0: [FILTER]
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.10 (ROM=0)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 4.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:90:27:00:02:5c:a6:0b
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 2 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0x172c000
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:90:27:5c:a6:0b
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:90:27:5c:a6:0b
fwip0: <IP over FireWire> on firewire0
fwip0: Firewire address: 00:90:27:00:02:5c:a6:0b @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
sbp0: <SBP-2/SCSI over FireWire> on firewire0
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: BUS reset
fwohci0: node_id=0xc800ffc0, gen=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2010)

Forget about IP over firewire, that's only going to work if you connect two computers with firewire. 

What exactly is the chipset/model/type of your network cards? 

Before we know that there really isn't anything we can help you with.

Do a `# pciconf -lv` and post the contents here.


----------



## Orige (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok.Now I understand what is firewire. Thanks.

The result of # pciconf -lv is:

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00698086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00008086 chip=0x00418086 rev=0x12 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none0@pci0:0:25:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x10f08086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x42578086 chip=0x3b3c8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x42578086 chip=0x3b428086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:4:	class=0x060400 card=0x42578086 chip=0x3b4a8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:6:	class=0x060400 card=0x42578086 chip=0x3b4e8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x42578086 chip=0x3b348086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib5@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x42578086 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xa5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/4/5/5/6/7/8/9,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x42578086 chip=0x3b028086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x01018f card=0x42578086 chip=0x3b208086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x42578086 chip=0x3b308086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
atapci1@pci0:0:31:5:	class=0x010185 card=0x42578086 chip=0x3b268086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x83071043 chip=0x0a6510de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none2@pci0:1:0:1:	class=0x040300 card=0x83071043 chip=0x0be310de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
none3@pci0:5:1:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x81391904 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co Ltd'
    device     = 'RTL8139D (Realtek) PCI 10/100BaseTX ethernet adaptor'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
fwohci0@pci0:5:3:0:	class=0x0c0010 card=0x42578086 chip=0x8023104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'TSB43AB21/A IEEE1394a-2000 OHCI PHY/Link-Layer Ctrlr'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
```

The network card offboard is here:

```
none3@pci0:5:1:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x81391904 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co Ltd'
    device     = 'RTL8139D (Realtek) PCI 10/100BaseTX ethernet adaptor'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```
but is not recognized.
What can I do?

The motherboard is a Intel DP55WB
and Chipset is H55.


----------

